# Chipmunk injury?



## KatSchultz (Jul 7, 2013)

I have no idea where to post this, this was the closest forum I could imagine.

So on our morning walk today, we stumbled upon a dying chipmunk in our driveway. I sent the kids on ahead and scooped it up into the Doggy-pan and threw it into the woods. It seems cruel and killing it would have been more humane but, I couldn't bring myself to do it. The poor thing just made me so sad. It was weird. It had 4 volcano-like protrusions on its stomach. In the center of each was this large black dot, sort of reminded me of a cyst?? They stuck out pretty far and they seemed to be perfectly aligned.

Anyhow. We went for our block walk and as we got back to the house it was sitting next to the walkway! Why did it come back?? It's obviously in a lot of pain so I don't understand why it took the effort to come all the way back to my house. I feel so bad. I sent the kids in and debated for a good ten minutes what to do. Still couldn't kill it, so threw it back into the woods again!

If my husband weren't gone he would have been able to put it out of its misery. I just couldn't!

I guess, basically my question is; has anyone seen anything like this before? Do you think another animal bit it? The black in the center of the protrusions seemed dried and the skin wasn't inflamed or red. I do have a cat and my neighbors do as well. If it is a cat bite I cannot really complain - this is pretty much the reason we all have them around here. Although, my cat's kills are normally complete and never look like this, the punctures are never visible. I am more concerned with the possibility of disease. I don't know if it is and if it could infect our animals.

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Those are warbles in the animal. The probability is that it will live if you cease to send it airborne.


----------



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

agmantoo said:


> Those are warbles in the animal. The probability is that it will live if you cease to send it airborne.



lol 

Sorry for your trauma. I know if can be hard to end an animals suffering. Its part of biting the bullet that i HATE about being an adult.


----------



## KatSchultz (Jul 7, 2013)

agmantoo said:


> Those are warbles in the animal. The probability is that it will live if you cease to send it airborne.



Thanks! I googled it, that is exactly what it is. And gross!!!

I didn't actually throw it out there. It was sort of no different than tossing a ball to a small baby? Low to the ground, kinda gentle. If I cannot kill it, I don't think I could actually fling the poor thing!

Knowing now that it may live, I am GLAD I was unable to kill the poor thing.


----------



## KatSchultz (Jul 7, 2013)

Breezy833 said:


> lol
> 
> Sorry for your trauma. I know if can be hard to end an animals suffering. Its part of biting the bullet that i HATE about being an adult.


I've killed fish before and birds, been there with my step-dad when he killed, bled and gutted deer - but something about the inedible and tiny, cute, furry animals makes them too heart-wrenching to kill... Even though I hate it when mice get into the house... I made a deal with my husband, you kill it, but pretend you "released" it into the woods and we say nothing more about it!

Amazingly, when my cat kills, it doesn't bother me unless it's the birds. She has a thing for the colorful ones, Blue Jays and Cardinals! And that is just me wanting her to go after the bland common brown things!


----------

